# מסורתי



## sawyeric1

("traditional") I've heard this pronounced as "masorti" and "masorati". I think "masorti" is the officially correct one because that's what Morfix and Wiktionary list. Is "masorati" considered bad Hebrew, or is it one of those things that's not officially correct but is accepted as a standard alternative?

Thanks


----------



## Drink

The Even-Shoshan dictionary gives both words, but with different meanings:
- _*masorti*_ as relating to _*masoret*_
- _*masorati*_ as relating to _*masora*_

And it defines _*masoret*_ basically as "tradition" in general, and _*masora*_ as specifically the set of markings and notes in traditional copies of the Tanach.

But let's wait for a native speaker to explain how these words are used in reality today.


----------



## aavichai

you should say Masorti
(there are some people who say Masorati) but that's a mistake


----------



## amikama

Is there difference in pronunciation between מסורתי (traditional) and מסורתי (my tradition)?
My guess is they are pronounced the same, in both formal and colloquial Hebrew. Am I right?


----------



## aavichai

Yes

same pronounciation and Niqqud


----------



## amikama

This is what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## 2PieRad

לפי תרגום מורפיקס של traditional, זה

מָסָרְתִּי
(בלבד)

כנראה זה לא נכון...נראה כמו הפועל _למסור..._מסרתי מסר...אומרים לפעמים _מסרתי_ או רק _מסורְתי_ מקובל?


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> מָסָרְתִּי


שים לב, הקמץ השני הוא קמץ קטן ונהגה כתנועת O.
חבל שבמורפיקס לא מציינים את זה, כמו שעושים המילונים הרגילים...

הפועל מָסַרְתִּי מנוקד בפתח ב-ס' ולא בקמץ.


----------



## 2PieRad

הבנתי. תודה.


----------



## Albert Schlef

amikama said:


> שים לב, הקמץ השני הוא קמץ קטן ונהגה כתנועת O.
> חבל שבמורפיקס לא מציינים את זה, כמו שעושים המילונים הרגילים...




(למה אתה מתכוון ב"רגילים"?)

אגב, הנה אתר מצוין לניקוד (הייתי כותב "אתר פיצוץ", אבל זה יסבך כמה אנשים כאן). סמנו את "פרוט מורפולוגי" לאחר הניקוד, והוא יראה לכם "מסרתי" עם חולם יחד עם הקמץ הקטן:

נקדן מקצועי מבית דיקטה

(מצטער שזה נראה כמו פרסומת. אין לי שליטה על ה-title פה. זה אתר חינם.)


----------



## amikama

Albert Schlef said:


> והוא יראה לכם "מסרתי" עם חולם יחד עם הקמץ הקטן


אתה מתכוון לכך שהוא מציג מָסָרְתִּי וגם מָסוֹרָתִי? אלה שתי מילים שונות - הראשונה גזורה ממָסֹרֶת והשנייה ממָסוֹרָה (מילים דומות אך לא זהות לגמרי).


----------

